# Lächerlich



## Totebone (13. Februar 2010)

Hi,

Hab ma gerade dieses Fall des Lichkönig Interview auf Deutsch gelesen und da is mir was aufgefallen auf die Frage:

"_[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Wie schwer wird er zu schlagen sein?"

Kam die äußerst überraschende Antwort:

"[/font]_[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Aber ich kann verraten, dass er die größte Herausforderung sein wird, die es in _World of Warcraft_ je gab.[/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]"

Die größte herrausforderung die es jemals gab? Leidet Blizzard an realitäts verlust?
 [/font]


----------



## Tikume (13. Februar 2010)

Das Problem ist es ja nicht, einen Boss einfach nur schwer zu machen.


----------



## Legends (13. Februar 2010)

Totebone ... ich glaub kaum dass du mit deinem Schami jemals den King zu sehen bekommst, also wie kannst du über den Fight urteilen, obwohl du ihn nie miterlebt hast ?!


----------



## Gatar (13. Februar 2010)

größte Herausforderung =! schwerster (frustrierendster?) Encounter aller Zeiten.


----------



## Totebone (13. Februar 2010)

Legends schrieb:


> Totebone ... ich glaub kaum dass du mit deinem frischen 80er Schami jemals den King zu sehen bekommst, also wie kannst du über den Fight urteilen, obwohl du ihn nie miterlebt hast ?!



frisch 80? oO Stufe 80 Erfolg: 26. 11. 2008 	

Ich urteile da rüber weil sies die gröte Herrausforderung nennen und der LK schon mit random grps gelegt wird im 10er


----------



## wildrazor09 (13. Februar 2010)

hat den wer schon im hero?


----------



## Totebone (13. Februar 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> hat den wer schon im hero?



ne aber 11/12 nächste woche wird er wohl liegen


----------



## Pfefi (13. Februar 2010)

Hab ihn bis jetzt noch nicht persönlich erlebt, sieht aber schon geil aus der Kampf und leicht wirds sicher nicht...

Ich geh mal davon aus du hast ihn schon mit links gelegt, genau wie alle damals alle anderen Endcontent Bosse und kannst das daher sicher gut einschätzen wie lächerlich einfach der Bosskampf im Vergleich zu den andereren ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cheers!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totebone (13. Februar 2010)

Ihr verwechselt was ich sag nich das er leicht is ich sag nur das er nich die größte herrausvorderung aller zeiten is


----------



## Type your name here (13. Februar 2010)

Meine güte, was hier lächerlich ist ist einzig und alleine der Thread

Wie die Leute halt immernoch glauben WoW sei das Hardcore-ober-roxxor-game.

Zum X-Millionsen male....Blizzard...also die die das Game und diverse andere gemacht haben...wollen das JEDER den vollen Content sieht.

ergo--->Boss zu schwer keiner sieht ihn.

Wenn ihr denkt ohhhh alles zu leicht und trallala..Acc kündigen sich informieren was man noch spielen kann und ende.

jedes mal diese scheiße hier....


----------



## EisblockError (13. Februar 2010)

Omg ihr seid alle noobs, ihr habt den LK nicht down und heult darüber das er zueinfach ist...

Ihr habt ihn bestimmt nochnicht einmal gesehen.

ausserdem, das ist ja nur der Easymode, möchte den sehen der ihn im HM legt.


----------



## Brokulus (13. Februar 2010)

Anscheinend hast du Algalon, Anub'arak im heromode und Arthas im Heromode schon gelegt und kannst die Bosskämpfe vergleichen oder ?


----------



## Schlaviner (13. Februar 2010)

Boha verurteilt doch net gleich den LK 

BLIZZ hat vorher schon gesagt DAS:

-Der Lichkönig wird im Normalen 10 Spielermodus leicht, DA JEDER ihn mal sehen soll
-und es können NUR die Leute sagen der Lichkönig sei einfach wenn sie ihn SELBST gelegt haben !
-und die Heroische Version wird Laut BLIZZ Extrem schwer...nur weil gilden wie Ensidia,Vodka, For the Horde un wie sie alle heißen...ihn schon in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen legen, heißt das NICHT das Arthas eine 0815 Nummer ist !


----------



## Tikume (13. Februar 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> frisch 80? oO Stufe 80 Erfolg: 26. 11. 2008
> 
> Ich urteile da rüber weil sies die gröte Herrausforderung nennen und der LK schon mit random grps gelegt wird im 10er



Du aber nunmal nicht. Insofern scheint der Schwierigkeitsgrad für dich ja nicht zu niedrig zu sein.
Deine Anteilnahme mit den Top-Gilden ehrt dich jedoch.


----------



## Shadria (13. Februar 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> ...
> Ich urteile da rüber weil sies die gröte Herrausforderung nennen und der LK schon mit random grps gelegt wird im 10er


So so.... von Random-Gruppen wird der LK also im 10er schon gelegt.... aber bestimmt nicht auf Blutkessel.... und auf keinem anderen Realm wird der auch nicht random umgehauen... *g* (wie es in ein paar Monaten wenn die Leute ihr Equip haben und der LK paar "Nerfs" erfahren hat ist ein anderes Thema).

Soweit ich weiß hat den LK auf dem Realm Blutkessel im 10er nur die Gilde "Unleash" down....

LK..... random..... ja ne is klar... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (13. Februar 2010)

Mhh, wenn du 100M leben (in Worten: Einhundertmillionen) HP für Lächerlich hällst ist das das eine. Das auchnoch hier zu Posten ist das andere...

Achja, und was genau meinste mit "Random"? Zehn Deppen aus Dala oder die Zehn besten Spieler des Realms?


----------



## Malokos (13. Februar 2010)

Als erstes muss ich sagen ich habe weder einen lvl 80 char, noch spiele ich aktiv WoW. Ich verfolge das ganze aber trotzdem interessiert und habe früher gespielt. Das Argument von Totebone is wirklich richtig Arthas im 10ner nach 1,5 Wochen down? oO. Das is doch dann ein leichterer Boss. Vergleich es einmal mit MOlten Core oder so. die mögen inzwischen alt sein, aber wenn mans aufs Level bezieht waren diese wesentlich schwerer. Schon allein weil man 40 Spieler brauchte, die alle gleichzeitg da sind und die "Taktik" ausführen, bzw. die Fähigkeiten des bosses kennen und richtig reagieren (=> Taktik). Arthas mag auch seine Taktik haben, diese mag sogar komplexer sein als so manch ein Molten Core-Boss, aber auf die gesammtheit der Spieleranzahl, des Levels, der Taktik und der Ausrüstungsanforderung war Molten Core, An'Qiraj, Onyxia, Pechschwingenhort und Naxxramas (das alte) wesentlich schwerer als Icecrowncitadel.
Die Burning Crusade-Instanzen waren leichter was Spieleranzahl anging. Ausrüstungsanforderung ging auch etwas zurück. Level, ok mit dem Level konnte man Molten Core 10-15 T5 Leuten machen. Heute wird Zul'Gurub mit T8 alleine gecleart... Taktiken wurden aber wesentlich komplexer. Die Kämpfe dauerten länger. Es gab Phasen. Inzwischen gibt es immernoch Phasen, aber wer von euch hat das letzte mal einen 5-Phasigen Boss wie Kael'Thas gesehen? Keiner? Ich bin nicht überrascht. was glaubt ihr warum damals das Equip so schwer zu bekommen war? Man brauchte die Zugangsquests für die Instanzen. Wie viele von denjenigen die gegen Totebone's Aussage protestieren haben mit Burning Crusade schon gespielt und hatten damals die Zugangsquest für den Schwarzen Tempel fertig? Al'ar, Morogrim Gezeitenwandler und Furor Winterfrost töten. Für letzteren auch noch Kael'thas und Vashj. Das war die schwerste Zugangsquest die es jemals gab. Und wer von denjenigen die das geschafft haben, haben dann auch noch Illidan überhaupt GESEHEN? Das Schattenrüstungsset sammeln. Das hat auch wieder ne ganze Weile gedauert. Dann die Taktik von den Bossen kennenlernen und mit seiner Gilde/Gruppe die Taktik auf sich selbst anpassen. Das ist wirklich nicht leicht. Die Zeiten damals waren wesentlich anspruchsvoller und mir hat es damals besser gefallen. Das ist auch der Grund warum ich kein WoW mehr spiele. Wie stark ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad gesunken, wenn Arthas wenige Stunden nachdem er eingepatcht wurde schon im Staub liegt? Sowohl im 10-Mann als auch im 25-Mann Modus. Das ist doch lächerlich! Als das alte Naxxramas eröffnet wurde, wie schnell war da Kel'thuzad down? so 4 Wochen bis 2 Monaten hat das gedauert. Schließlich durfte man erstmal wieder ne schön teure, zeitintensive Zugangsquest machen. 

Das von meiner Seite. Ich wollte meine Meinung zum Ausruck bringen und eure Flames sind mir egal. Ich weiß sicher das da einige kommen werden.

So far, Malokos.


----------



## Totebone (13. Februar 2010)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Mhh, wenn du 100M leben (in Worten: Einhundertmillionen) HP für Lächerlich hällst ist das das eine. Das auchnoch hier zu Posten ist das andere...
> 
> Achja, und was genau meinste mit "Random"? Zehn Deppen aus Dala oder die Zehn besten Spieler des Realms?



Ihr könnt einfach nich lesen oder?
Ich sag nich das der LK lächerlich is ich sag nur das die behauptung
"Er sei die größte Herrausforderung die es jemals in WoW gab" 
einfach nur lächerlich is ich denke Naxx 60er war in verhältnis dazu welsentlich schwerer


----------



## Totebone (13. Februar 2010)

Malokos schrieb:


> Als erstes muss ich sagen ich habe weder einen lvl 80 char, noch spiele ich aktiv WoW. Ich verfolge das ganze aber trotzdem interessiert und habe früher gespielt. Das Argument von Totebone is wirklich richtig Arthas im 10ner nach 1,5 Wochen down? oO. Das is doch dann ein leichterer Boss. Vergleich es einmal mit MOlten Core oder so. die mögen inzwischen alt sein, aber wenn mans aufs Level bezieht waren diese wesentlich schwerer. Schon allein weil man 40 Spieler brauchte, die alle gleichzeitg da sind und die "Taktik" ausführen, bzw. die Fähigkeiten des bosses kennen und richtig reagieren (=> Taktik). Arthas mag auch seine Taktik haben, diese mag sogar komplexer sein als so manch ein Molten Core-Boss, aber auf die gesammtheit der Spieleranzahl, des Levels, der Taktik und der Ausrüstungsanforderung war Molten Core, An'Qiraj, Onyxia, Pechschwingenhort und Naxxramas (das alte) wesentlich schwerer als Icecrowncitadel.
> Die Burning Crusade-Instanzen waren leichter was Spieleranzahl anging. Ausrüstungsanforderung ging auch etwas zurück. Level, ok mit dem Level konnte man Molten Core 10-15 T5 Leuten machen. Heute wird Zul'Gurub mit T8 alleine gecleart... Taktiken wurden aber wesentlich komplexer. Die Kämpfe dauerten länger. Es gab Phasen. Inzwischen gibt es immernoch Phasen, aber wer von euch hat das letzte mal einen 5-Phasigen Boss wie Kael'Thas gesehen? Keiner? Ich bin nicht überrascht. was glaubt ihr warum damals das Equip so schwer zu bekommen war? Man brauchte die Zugangsquests für die Instanzen. Wie viele von denjenigen die gegen Totebone's Aussage protestieren haben mit Burning Crusade schon gespielt und hatten damals die Zugangsquest für den Schwarzen Tempel fertig? Al'ar, Morogrim Gezeitenwandler und Furor Winterfrost töten. Für letzteren auch noch Kael'thas und Vashj. Das war die schwerste Zugangsquest die es jemals gab. Und wer von denjenigen die das geschafft haben, haben dann auch noch Illidan überhaupt GESEHEN? Das Schattenrüstungsset sammeln. Das hat auch wieder ne ganze Weile gedauert. Dann die Taktik von den Bossen kennenlernen und mit seiner Gilde/Gruppe die Taktik auf sich selbst anpassen. Das ist wirklich nicht leicht. Die Zeiten damals waren wesentlich anspruchsvoller und mir hat es damals besser gefallen. Das ist auch der Grund warum ich kein WoW mehr spiele. Wie stark ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad gesunken, wenn Arthas wenige Stunden nachdem er eingepatcht wurde schon im Staub liegt? Sowohl im 10-Mann als auch im 25-Mann Modus. Das ist doch lächerlich! Als das alte Naxxramas eröffnet wurde, wie schnell war da Kel'thuzad down? so 4 Wochen bis 2 Monaten hat das gedauert. Schließlich durfte man erstmal wieder ne schön teure, zeitintensive Zugangsquest machen.
> 
> Das von meiner Seite. Ich wollte meine Meinung zum Ausruck bringen und eure Flames sind mir egal. Ich weiß sicher das da einige kommen werden.
> ...



Danke das mich wer versteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 genauso mein ich das


----------



## Grushdak (13. Februar 2010)

Also erstmal nennst Du keine Bezugsquelle zu dem angeblichen Interview (habe auch viel gelesen^^)
Dann ist der Lichking noch lange nicht der letzte Boss.

Und vergleicht doch nicht immer Classic mit heute - es nervt.
Sicherlich hat sich so Einiges verändert.
Doch wurde MC etc. nicht mit solchen Tsets geraided, wie heute.

Zieh Dein T1 oder T2 Set an und raide den Lichkönig.
Vielleicht, aber auch nur vielleicht stellst Du ja ne Veränderung fest (wobei, ich glaube eher nicht^^).

Es ist alles nur eine Frage der Wahrnehmung.

Appropo Wahrnehmung: Das ist nun der XXXXXLte Thread zu dem doch nicht so "imba LK".
So langsam nerven diese Topics ... ala ... ich habe da was gelesen (als ob es neu wäre)!

ps. 
Der Lichkönig ist die größte Herausforderung.
Und wer zu viel WoW spielt - für den ist eh nix mehr ne Herausforderung.

gn8


----------



## Totebone (13. Februar 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Also erstmal nennst Du keine Bezugsquelle zu dem angeblichen Interview (habe auch viel gelesen^^)
> Dann ist der Lichking noch lange nicht der letzte Boss.
> 
> gn8



Das Interview kriegst du von Blizzard auf deine B.net E-Mail zugesant


----------



## Murloc22 (13. Februar 2010)

Guten Tag 

Ich finde das diese ganze HM sache naja wie soll ich sagen einfach nur Content verlängerung ist und das es früher (ja ich weiß mimimi früher war alles besser) auch guten und schweren Content gab und das die Leute da ich weiß nicht wie lange, aber sehr lange versucht haben den Endboss zu killen. Ich will damit nicht sagen das er zu einfach ist aber so wie Bone es gemeint hat das er die größte Herrausforderung ist die es je gab. Also für mich bedeutet das Deathwing im addon auch ein (zu) leichter boss wird. 

Hoffe hab Bones post ned verdreht.

Lg Murloc


----------



## Grushdak (13. Februar 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Das Interview kriegst du von Blizzard auf deine B.net E-Mail zugesant


Habe und werde derartige mails wahrscheinlich auch nie von Blizzard bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (13. Februar 2010)

Wenns dir zu einfach ist geh in 25er und versuch ihn alleine umzuhauen, und wenn du das geschafft hast, dann gehste nackt rein.

Lächerlich bist du - also HDF.
So schlimm kanns aber auch nich sein - schließlich spielst du noch. Leider.


----------



## jolk (13. Februar 2010)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Wenns dir zu einfach ist geh in 25er und versuch ihn alleine umzuhauen, und wenn du das geschafft hast, dann gehste nackt rein.
> 
> Lächerlich bist du - also HDF.
> So schlimm kanns aber auch nich sein - schließlich spielst du noch. Leider.



musst deswegen noch lange nicht abfällig werden... 

und @topic in gewisser weise hast du recht aber gleichzeitig auch unrecht, denn es war irgendwie klar, dass 10er recht einfach 25 hm (aber hoffentlich sehr schwer wird) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ibbi (13. Februar 2010)

UHUH 10er nh down uia
blizzard hat damit sicherlich 25er hero gemeint und das wird bestimmt sehr schwer....


----------



## Durag Silberbart (13. Februar 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Hab ma gerade dieses Fall des Lichkönig Interview auf Deutsch gelesen und da is mir was aufgefallen auf die Frage:
> 
> ...



SuFu und du hättest gefühlte 1 Millionen Beiträge gefunden die genau das sagen. Dazu musst du einen weiteren Beitrag machen?

BTT : Wenn dir WOW nicht mehr passt spiel Solitär.


----------



## Huntermoon (13. Februar 2010)

mhh, bin grad hierdrauf gestossen:
http://www.mmo-champion.com/raids-dungeons/but-mummy-they-downed-icc-hardmodes-really-quickly-%28/



> *Sunwell Plateau*
> 
> *Kalecgos*
> Released: 25th March 2008
> ...


----------



## Pluto-X (13. Februar 2010)

Tja, der LK ist wahrscheinlich so einer der Mädchenromane liest und rosa Unterwäsche trägt ! Was willste von so einem erwarten ? ^^


----------



## Arosk (13. Februar 2010)

Das ist auf die Lore bezogen...


----------



## Cybereule (13. Februar 2010)

Es gibt keine Gilde die den Lichking downhaben...nur Gilden die WoW Prominente im Gepäck haben, und dazu noch die abertausende Seelen im Frostmourne...der LK selber hat in der vorletzten Phase alle onegehittet *gg*


----------



## skyline930 (13. Februar 2010)

jolk schrieb:


> musst deswegen noch lange nicht abfällig werden...



Ach komm. "WoW: Allgemeine Diskussionen" besteht mittlerweile zu 50% aus den Threads ala "in-wow-is-alle-kacke-aber-ich-spiele-trotzdem", und in dem Fall hier ists ja ganz besonders schwachsinnig, 10er nh down, mimimi, ist zu einfach. Wtf?

Edit: und hätte er ihn im 10er nicht down, hätte er nach nem Nerf geschrien, wetten? ..


----------



## EisblockError (13. Februar 2010)

*STOP - Don´t feed the troll!!*


----------



## spacekeks007 (13. Februar 2010)

vergleiche nicht mc mit heutigen standards.

schau dir mal die rüstung und die talentbäume von damals und heute an wie gravierend die unterschiede waren.

heute bekommt man das beste vom besten mehr oder weniger gratis hinterhergetragen und zu mc zeiten war die ausrüstung nur mehr oder weniger nen besseres blaues equip und daher war alles schon relativ einfach, denn nicht jeder hatte voll epische ausrüstung und das allerbeste.

manche waren nur in gutem blauen krams unterwegs und so gewaltig waren die unterschiede nicht wie momentan von guter blauer zu epischer ausrüstung

hätten die zu der zeit schon den drang wie heute alles höher breiter besser und fast gratis wäre der damalige mist nen witz von der herausfoderung.
hätte es blizzard nicht mit dem lila für jeden so übertrieben wäre alles sehr viel schwerer.

probiert s mal aus.. lasst euch blaue ausrüstung bauen für lvl 80 beim jeweiligen beruf und geht dann mal in eine heroische instanz und schaut dann mal zu wie jämmerlich ihr abkacken werdet und nicht eure allseits geliebten mindesens 8k dps für standard heros habt.


----------



## Murloc22 (13. Februar 2010)

Spacekeks007 da bin ich voll und ganz deiner meinung


----------



## Shintuargar (13. Februar 2010)

@Huntermoon

Danke für diese Auflistung, aber vermutlich werden die "Räbäääh, BC waren die Raids schwerer, besonders Sunwell" sie eh nicht lesen. Ist für mich unbegreiflich, wieso man sich an den Elitegilden aufhängt. Das wäre so, als wenn ich in einer Kreisligamannschaft Fussball spiele und allen erzähle, wie einfach Nationalmannschaft X doch Weltmeister geworden ist....


----------



## Quretta (13. Februar 2010)

Schlaviner schrieb:


> Boha verurteilt doch net gleich den LK
> 
> BLIZZ hat vorher schon gesagt DAS:
> 
> ...



na und?

ensida hat 2 monate gbraucht um sunwell zu legen -.-


----------



## Kronis (13. Februar 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Hab ma gerade dieses Fall des Lichkönig Interview auf Deutsch gelesen und da is mir was aufgefallen auf die Frage:
> 
> ...




Warum hast du ihn nicht Down wenn er so einfach ist ?


----------



## Totebone (13. Februar 2010)

Kronis schrieb:


> Warum hast du ihn nicht Down wenn er so einfach ist ?



Lesen ist eine wertvolle gabe!
Ich sage nie das er leicht ist, ich sage nur das er nicht die größte herrausvorderung is die es gibt


----------



## simony (13. Februar 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Lesen ist eine wertvolle gabe!
> Ich sage nie das er leicht ist, ich sage nur das er nicht die größte herrausvorderung is die es gibt



Wer ist es denn deiner Meinung nach?


----------



## Kronis (13. Februar 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Lesen ist eine wertvolle gabe!
> Ich sage nie das er leicht ist, ich sage nur das er nicht die größte herrausvorderung is die es gibt



Und woher willst du das wissen wenn du es nicht selbst erlebt hast !


----------



## PalaBubble (13. Februar 2010)

Mimimimi???
1. Dieser Thread ist total sinnfrei, weil gibt ja nur schon ca. drölftausend davon
2. Der LK ist Definitiv die größte heruasvorderung die es bis jetzt gab (natürlich is damit nicht die 10er nh Variante gemeint, da diese klar einfach ist, da Blizzard die 10er Versionen für Leute ingebaut hat die nicht 5mal die Woche raiden können)
3. Wer sich auf dem aktuellen Informationsstand hält weis, dass der LK in der 25er Hc Version 100Million (!!!!!) Life hat => man braucht 111k RaidDps
Ja schon klar, bei z.B. Modermiene braucht man mehr, ABER bei Modermiene muss auch net nebenher haufenweise Adds kloppen, ca. auf 50 Debuffs achten etc. pp.

Also: Thread schließen, Char equippen, Lichkiing im Hc Modus legen und dann wieder kommen und weiter heulen...

( Ja dieser Beitrag soll defnitiv den TE(und alle die der selben Meinung sind) flamen)
Viel Spaß beim zurückflamen...


----------



## Deadlift (13. Februar 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Hab ma gerade dieses Fall des Lichkönig Interview auf Deutsch gelesen und da is mir was aufgefallen auf die Frage:
> 
> ...


Versteh nicht warum keiner kapiert dass Blizz schon lange nurnoch Marketing Aussagen trifft.

Warum?

Weil es funktioniert...

Blizzard sagt jeder muss Cataclysm haben, es wird die bester Erweiterung ever sein, und die Leute stehen sich wieder wie blöd nachts um 12 die Beine in Bauch.
Ein Peripheriehändler bringt eine Maus raus die in WoW unterstützt wird, und jeder kauft sie, auch wenn sie völlig überteuert ist.
Ihr wollt doch überhaupt keine differenzierten Aussagen mehr, es reicht doch völlig, da alle auf der "alles wird toll" Welle mitschwimmen, um Geld zu machen.
Egal wie Scheiße es wirklich ist oder wird.

Wer also Schaf ist und in der Menge mittrottet braucht sich nicht beschweren dass der Schäfer Wege geht die einem nicht gefallen.


----------



## Totebone (13. Februar 2010)

simony schrieb:


> Wer ist es denn deiner Meinung nach?



Kel'Thuzad oder die 4Horsemen zu 60er Zeiten


----------



## Figetftw! (13. Februar 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Ihr verwechselt was ich sag nich das er leicht is ich sag nur das er nich die größte herrausvorderung aller zeiten is



wie willst du das denn beurteilen?
anhand eigener erlebnisse mit archimonde ,illidan oder kil'jaeden? das glaube ich bei dir kaum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zugegeben ich spiele auch nicht mehr so harten progress wie zu bc (danmals unter den top 30 deutschen gilden) und hab arthas auch noch nicht selbst im 25er hero mode angespielt, aber ich denke nicht das er sonderlich einfach oder unherrausvordernd ist


----------



## Figetftw! (13. Februar 2010)

Quretta schrieb:


> na und?
> 
> ensida hat 2 monate gbraucht um sunwell zu legen -.-



nö
1.) ensidia gabs damals noch nicht
2.) waren es glaub ich 5 oder 6 tage die sk gaming gamals gebraucht hat


----------



## x123 (13. Februar 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Kel'Thuzad oder die 4Horsemen zu 60er Zeiten



Aber du hast sie selber nie gelegt, oder?


IMO kann nur jemand beurteilen ob der LK 25er Hero die schwertste Herausforderung aller Zeiten ist, der schon zu Patch 1.11 Zeiten Naxx clear hatte, und zu 2.4 Zeiten Sunwell.
Nur weil man hört, dass es früher so schwere Raids gab, man aber selber nie drinne war, kann man noch keine Meinung abgeben, weil der Bezug fehlt!


----------



## Doncalzone (13. Februar 2010)

Ist eigentlich nichts neues mehr wenn sich Spieler im Forum ausweinen weil irgendein Contend zu leicht seinen soll und dann in der Praxis nach 3 Wipes den Raid verlassen Gerade einmal 49 Gilden WELTWEIT haben die Herrausforderung in ICC25 Hero angenommen. Im Klartext heißt das für mich das der Rest entweder noch an Arthas versuchen oder den ersten Boss auf hero noch nicht gelegt haben. Blizzard hat seine Aufgabe gut gemacht und alle Contends seit WotLK allen Spielern zugänglich gemacht. Ich frage mich wieviele den Schwarzen Tempel oder den Sonnenbrunnen zu 70er Zeit betreten konnten und vielleicht sogar gecleart haben. 

Das Real Life bietet soviele tolle Endcontends, wieso kündigt Ihr nicht euer WOW - Account und versucht es dort.... und laßt somit allen Anderen Spielern und Buffed-Usern die Freude am Spielen.


----------



## Braamséry (13. Februar 2010)

Kil'jaeden würd ich mal ganz vorne ansiedeln.

Der Fight war echt heftig. Haben uns an dem Totgewhiped und leider mit 70, trotz 3.0. net legen können.


----------



## Thoor (13. Februar 2010)

Was kann Blizzard dafür wenn so paar Spacken halt einfach das Spiel spielen wie blöde... sollen sies nur für die schaffbar machen und der grösste Teild er Com guckt ins Rohr oder was?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vicell (13. Februar 2010)

Was glaubt ihr wieso Blizz das 10/25/10hc/25hc System gemacht hat?
Im 10er hats nen akzetablen Schwierigkeitsgrad das ihn jeder mal sehen kann, aber nicht zwingend schaft, dementsprechen ist er im 25ger hc hart, sehr hart..
25ger Kill haben wir gestern abend gehabt, und ich kann sagen das der nich wirklich leicht ist, istn spannender kampf und nach nen Fehler is so ziemlich 100% nen Wipe... (was neues, huh?^^)
Er ist keinesfalls zu leicht, wielang man in Hero dran ist bzw. sein wird darf man auch nicht bedenken zumal der mal eben fast des doppelte an HP aufweist.
Und nur weil Elitegilden ala, Exodus, Ensidia, Paragon und Vodka schon 11/12 down haben, heisst des noch lang nich, das der LK auch schnell liegt, Putricide Sindragosa und Bloodqueen(also die Bosse mit Try Anzahlen) sind mitten LK nicht vergleichbar, zumal Putricide schon extrem hart ist, Sindragosa und Bloodqueen sind da schon eher "leichter"..
Lichking ist hart, wird hart sein, auch wenn Nerfs kommen werden, werden ihn - wie ich denke - etwa soviele umhauen wie die, die zu Ulduar/Pdk Zeiten nen yogg+0 hatten. (Zumals zu Pdk zeiten eh schwerer war, kein aoe interuppt mehr, HF @ lifeleechenden Mob suchen <3)



Just my 2 Cents.


----------



## Lily:) (13. Februar 2010)

Lass es den schwersten Boss aller Zeiten sein, denn damit ist der "Hardmode" gemeint.
Verwechsel da nicht was.

Stell dir mal vor, C´Thun hätte es auch noch so gegeben...Gab es aber nicht.

Mir tut diese ganze "Ich besiege einen Boss in 10 verschiedenen Modi!"-Geschichte nur weh- DAS nimmt den Spielspaß.


----------



## Shelong (13. Februar 2010)

Ich finds immernoch lustig wie sich die Leute einen Kopf um den Schwierigkeitsgrad von WoW machen.

Und wer sich hier selbst vormacht, dass Blizzard eine Firma ist, deren einziges Ziel darin besteht, jedem Spieler das Spiel so anzupassen, wie es ihm am besten gefallen würde, bescheisst sich einfach selbst und es ist kein Wunder, dass diese nach eigenen Angaben 100%ig unzufrieden sind mit WoW, aber viel verwunderlicher, dass diese Leute trotzdem im Schnitt 3 Stunden am Tag zocken.

Solange WoW steigende Memberzahlen genießt wird die Strategie beibehalten. Und das ist zur Zeit der Fall.

Cataclysm wird laut Blizz's Angaben "die beste Erweiterung denn je"... oh wunder! Dass sich Leute an der Äußerung aufhängen find ich höchst amysant. 
Tut mir leid, aber mir ist noch nie untergekommen, dass eine Firma gesagt hat "Unser neustes Produkt wird garnicht mal so gut!".

Egal in welchen Zusammenhang: 
Nur weil die Vorarbeit gegen ein minimum geht, heisst das nicht, dass eine Aufgabe leichter ist, als eine Aufgabe mit mehr Vorarbeit.

Bzgl. WoW:
Sämtliche Classic/BC und bald auch WotLK Boss-Funktionen sind irgendwann recycelt worden. 

Ich glaube nicht, dass mir jemand einen Classic-Encounter zeigen kann, der unabhängig von Teilnehmerzahl, Ausrüstung und nach Bug-Korrekturen wirklich klar und unwiederlegbar schwieriger war als der derzeitige Endcontent und sich daraus resultierend jeglicher Vergleichbarkeit entzieht.


----------



## Lintflas (13. Februar 2010)

Ach,wie schön! Der 1.235.765te "WoW ist viel zu leicht-Thread" 

Kann mal bitte jemand diesen sinnfreien Thread schliessen?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. Februar 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> ne aber 11/12 nächste woche wird er wohl liegen


dann hätet er länge gelebt als illidan oder kiljaeden


----------



## Sokkha (13. Februar 2010)

ich finde es einfach so lustig wie jeder dahergelaufene typ/frau/kellerkind hier rumweinen muss..

dann kommen sätze wie " Aber du hast sie selber nie gelegt, oder?" , dabei hat der grad flamende sicher erst mit wotlk angefangen? und meint einen auf dicke hose machen zu müssen.. 
jeder meint einfach er is was besseres
aber keiner kann herausFordernd schreiben, nämlich mit f 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja und edit: ich spiele kein wow mehr, nicht dass es jetzt wieder "mimimimi,du hast keine ahnung"- antworten gibt. es gibt nämlich besseres , draußen und so.


----------



## Deadlift (13. Februar 2010)

Shelong schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass mir jemand einen Classic-Encounter zeigen kann, der unabhängig von Teilnehmerzahl, Ausrüstung und nach Bug-Korrekturen wirklich klar und unwiederlegbar schwieriger war als der derzeitige Endcontent und sich daraus resultierend jeglicher Vergleichbarkeit entzieht.



AQ 40 Twin Emperors



Shelong schrieb:


> unabhängig von Teilnehmerzahl



Ist btw leider ne blödsinnige Aussage...
Genau das war nämlich damals das große Problem.

40 Leute koordinieren und ggf. korrigieren ist einfach ein großes Stück schwerer als 10 oder 25.

Ich mag mich gar nicht mehr dran erinnern wie es damals echt ein Problem war Nefarian/Onyxia down zu bekommen, wenn du alleine 2 Flachpfeiffen dabei hast die nicht genau wissen was sie tun.

Klar ist das Ergebnis das selbe => Wipe

Nur auf 10 oder 25 Leute aufpassen ist wesentlich leichter als auf 40.
Damals hatten Classleader, Offiziere und Assists wirklich noch eine Bedeutung und Sinn.

Heute braucht sowas doch keiner mehr.

Sidenote: Ich finde diese Entwicklung aber gut.
War der erste der sich über die Entscheidung gefreut hat alle Raids auch als 10er abzubilden.

Hätte mir allerdings etwas mehr in ZA Manier gewünscht.
Zum Beispiel ein Timerun bis Saurfang der ein T10.5 Token droppt oder ähnliches.


----------



## Makamos (13. Februar 2010)

*Blizzard hat doch gesagt wie ein vorposter auf Seite 1  gesagt hat nur im normal mode leicht sein wird damit jeder ihn sieht im hero mode soll er richtig schwer werden und ich glaube das schaffen dann auch nur die Elitegilden  wie Ensadia oder For the Horde bevor er genervt wird

PS: Wenn ihr meine Armory ansehen wollt um mich zu flamen Sag ichs lieber vorher Mein Eqiup ist schlecht und hab nur ein Parr naxx 10er erfolge sonst nix also flamet wie ihr wollt  *


----------



## Makamos (13. Februar 2010)

*Blizzard hat doch gesagt wie ein vorposter auf Seite 1  gesagt hat nur im normal mode leicht sein wird damit jeder ihn sieht im hero mode soll er richtig schwer werden und ich glaube das schaffen dann auch nur die Elitegilden  wie Ensadia oder For the Horde bevor er genervt wird wenn er überhaupt genervt wird 

PS: Wenn ihr meine Armory ansehen wollt um mich zu flamen Sag ichs lieber vorher Mein Eqiup ist schlecht und hab nur ein Parr naxx 10er erfolge sonst nix also flamet wie ihr wollt  *


----------



## Makamos (13. Februar 2010)

Sry, für Doppelpost kann ein Admin das bitte entfernen


----------



## Denilson (13. Februar 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> frisch 80? oO Stufe 80 Erfolg: 26. 11. 2008
> 
> Ich urteile da rüber weil sies die gröte Herrausforderung nennen und der LK schon mit random grps gelegt wird im 10er



never!


----------



## koolt (13. Februar 2010)

> Ich urteile da rüber weil sies die gröte Herrausforderung nennen und der LK schon mit random grps gelegt wird im 10er


Quelle?


----------



## TheGui (13. Februar 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Ihr verwechselt was ich sag nich das er leicht is ich sag nur das er nich die größte herrausvorderung aller zeiten is



und was war die grüßte?

ausserdem ist nur relevant wie er im 25er HM ist... alles andere ist SCHEIß Egal ^^


----------



## benniboy (13. Februar 2010)

Leg den Boss erstmal selber und urteile bitte dann ob er einfach war oder nicht.
Alle meckern Content ist zu einfach, weil Hardcore Gilden die fast 8 Stunden am Tag raiden sie bereits in einer Woche legen und ich wette 90% die sage alles ist einfach, haben den Lichkönig nichtmal gesehen geschweige denn gelegt. oO 
Immer diese whiner-.- heulen das alles einfach ist aber tortzdem nichts down haben, sowas lieb ich.

Nochmal zu diesen Kommentar


Totebone schrieb:


> Ich urteile da rüber weil sies die gröte Herrausforderung nennen und der LK schon mit random grps gelegt wird im 10er



Ich verneige mich vor euren Godlike WoW-Skiller die auf deinem Server rumrennen....


----------



## RasDvaTri (13. Februar 2010)

Falls es noch keiner gesagt hat: 

Wenn euch die Bosse zu leicht sind, dann macht eure Addons aus und hört auf Guides zu lesen.


----------



## Provieh (13. Februar 2010)

Wann kappieren die Leute endlich, dass es nun HARD-modes und NORMALE-modes gibt, was diese Begriffe bedeuten muss ich hoffentlich nicht erklären. 

Die Normalen Modes schafft zum Glück jeder, sodass jeder mal den Content sieht, Hardmodes vorallem 25er schafft keine RND Gruppe wirklich, hat man auch schon bei Pdok gesehen, also kommt hier nicht alle an 'mimimimimi die Encounter sind zu einfach' .. 

(Das Pdok 25er jetzt RND geht, mag sein, aber zu 3.2 Zeiten definitiv nicht !)


----------



## Mondokir (13. Februar 2010)

Blizzard hat ja schon mal eine Schritt gemacht der gut war: Die Instanz einfach auf Heroisch stellen und schon ist es schwerer. So kann wenigstens jeder einmal den Content durchspielen bzw. so gut es geht anspielen. Natürlich wenn man keine eingespielte Gruppe hat, endweder Rdm. oder Gildenintern hat, kann man es schlecht oder erschwert nur durchspielen.
Außerdem kommt man ja auch an ICC Equip ohne einmal die Instanz zu betreten. Hero-Dailys machens möglich (2 Frostembleme pro Tag). 
Das Konzept das Blizzard hat ist spitze. Macht weiter so.

mfg


----------



## Lord Arresh (13. Februar 2010)

Malokos schrieb:


> Als erstes muss ich sagen ich habe weder einen lvl 80 char, noch spiele ich aktiv WoW. Ich verfolge das ganze aber trotzdem interessiert und habe früher gespielt. Das Argument von Totebone is wirklich richtig Arthas im 10ner nach 1,5 Wochen down? oO. Das is doch dann ein leichterer Boss. Vergleich es einmal mit MOlten Core oder so. die mögen inzwischen alt sein, aber wenn mans aufs Level bezieht waren diese wesentlich schwerer. Schon allein weil man 40 Spieler brauchte, die alle gleichzeitg da sind und die "Taktik" ausführen, bzw. die Fähigkeiten des bosses kennen und richtig reagieren (=> Taktik). Arthas mag auch seine Taktik haben, diese mag sogar komplexer sein als so manch ein Molten Core-Boss, aber auf die gesammtheit der Spieleranzahl, des Levels, der Taktik und der Ausrüstungsanforderung war Molten Core, An'Qiraj, Onyxia, Pechschwingenhort und Naxxramas (das alte) wesentlich schwerer als Icecrowncitadel.
> Die Burning Crusade-Instanzen waren leichter was Spieleranzahl anging. Ausrüstungsanforderung ging auch etwas zurück. Level, ok mit dem Level konnte man Molten Core 10-15 T5 Leuten machen. Heute wird Zul'Gurub mit T8 alleine gecleart... Taktiken wurden aber wesentlich komplexer. Die Kämpfe dauerten länger. Es gab Phasen. Inzwischen gibt es immernoch Phasen, aber wer von euch hat das letzte mal einen 5-Phasigen Boss wie Kael'Thas gesehen? Keiner? Ich bin nicht überrascht. was glaubt ihr warum damals das Equip so schwer zu bekommen war? Man brauchte die Zugangsquests für die Instanzen. Wie viele von denjenigen die gegen Totebone's Aussage protestieren haben mit Burning Crusade schon gespielt und hatten damals die Zugangsquest für den Schwarzen Tempel fertig? Al'ar, Morogrim Gezeitenwandler und Furor Winterfrost töten. Für letzteren auch noch Kael'thas und Vashj. Das war die schwerste Zugangsquest die es jemals gab. Und wer von denjenigen die das geschafft haben, haben dann auch noch Illidan überhaupt GESEHEN? Das Schattenrüstungsset sammeln. Das hat auch wieder ne ganze Weile gedauert. Dann die Taktik von den Bossen kennenlernen und mit seiner Gilde/Gruppe die Taktik auf sich selbst anpassen. Das ist wirklich nicht leicht. Die Zeiten damals waren wesentlich anspruchsvoller und mir hat es damals besser gefallen. Das ist auch der Grund warum ich kein WoW mehr spiele. Wie stark ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad gesunken, wenn Arthas wenige Stunden nachdem er eingepatcht wurde schon im Staub liegt? Sowohl im 10-Mann als auch im 25-Mann Modus. Das ist doch lächerlich! Als das alte Naxxramas eröffnet wurde, wie schnell war da Kel'thuzad down? so 4 Wochen bis 2 Monaten hat das gedauert. Schließlich durfte man erstmal wieder ne schön teure, zeitintensive Zugangsquest machen.
> 
> Das von meiner Seite. Ich wollte meine Meinung zum Ausruck bringen und eure Flames sind mir egal. Ich weiß sicher das da einige kommen werden.
> ...


^


ähm du vergisst das heute jeder dep deadly boss mod benutzt und somit die Bosse So glasklar wie ein Gewächshaus sind. Würde Blizzard den Kampflog und so Sperren bzw solche addons durch internes Zeug auschalten oder sonstwas dann wäre arthas warscheinlich noch nicht eingepatcht weil pdk oder so noch nict clear wäre wer weiß.

Nehmt die Addons raus wenn irh Meint es wäre zu leicht, oder hört auf die Guides zu lesen und was auch immer und geht einfach blind ohne addon ohne hintergrund wissen in die INstanzen oder Raids und lasst euch Überraschen, stellt euch doch vor wies Euren helden ergehen muss? Die wissen auch nicht was aud die Zukommt.

naja lasst euch meine Worte mal auf denr Zunge zergehen und überlegt dann ob es z schwer oder ZU leicht ist und schaltet diese verdammten addons aus, ich spiele mit classic interface
bis auf healbot (ja ich bin healbot user)


----------



## Malokos (13. Februar 2010)

Wenn du meinst ich solle sowas ausmachen, dann lies meinen Post noachmal! vielleicht fällt dir dann ja auf, dass ich nicht mehr spiele. das steht schon im 2. Satz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Provieh (13. Februar 2010)

Malokos schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst ich solle sowas ausmachen, dann lies meinen Post noachmal! vielleicht fällt dir dann ja auf, dass ich nicht mehr spiele. das steht schon im 2. Satz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn du nicht spielst, will deine Meinung hier niemand lesen, da sie nicht auf Erfahrung des derzeitigen Contents basiert, somit nur Dummfug bei rum kommt.


----------



## TwistedTransistor (13. Februar 2010)

Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass fast gar keiner Ahnung davon hat was der TE bemängelt!

Es ist nunmal die alleinige Aussagen Blizzards, die er bemängelt. Und er selbst muss gar nicht die Herrausforderung geschafft haben, um diese vergleichen zu können.
Es ist nunmal so, das jetzt schon 11/12 down sind und das in nicht nich mal einer Woche. Da stellt sich mir die Frage: Wie lange haben Nihilum und Co für Saphiron zu 
60 Zeiten gebraucht bis diese down war? Ich weiß es leider nicht und kenn auch keine Seite wo man sowas nachgucken kann, aber ich denke, dass dies nicht schon nach
5 Tagen geschehen ist. Und man mus hier auch keine Vergleiche zwischen Nh und Hardmode aufführen, diese sind im Moment belanglos. Blizzards Aussage bezieht sich nunmal auf den LK 
im Hardmode und ich persöhnlch bin mir sicher dass er schon nächste ID down sein wird und ich wette, dass Nihilum und CO Kel Thuzad nicht innerhalb von 2 IDs gekillt haben,
 kenne aber wi gesagt keine Seite wo man das nachgucken kann


----------



## Malokos (13. Februar 2010)

Ich wusste garnicht das man für eine eigene Meinung auch das schon selbst erlebt haben muss. Ich verfolge das Ganze eben. Daraus bilde ich mir nun meine Meinung, wenn ich diese dann nicht kundgeben kann, dann lies du mal bitte das Grundgesetz. Außerdem scheint es ja Leute zu interessieren, da schon mindestens du, Totebone und Lord Arresh meinen Post ja gelesen haben. Ich schlussfolgere: Meine Meinung basiert eben nicht auf Erfahrung, ich gebe sie trotzdem kund und die leute lesen es. Somit wäre deins widerlegt. Und wenn du meinen Post gelesen hast, da steht bei nichten nur "Dummfug" drin.

Edit: /sign TwistedTransistor


----------



## H4rdball (13. Februar 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> frisch 80? oO Stufe 80 Erfolg: 26. 11. 2008
> 
> Ich urteile da rüber weil sies die gröte Herrausforderung nennen und der LK schon *mit random grps gelegt wird im 10er*




Das wage ich stark anzuzweifeln. Weder im 10er noch im 25er wird Arthas in absehbarer Zeit Random gelegt werden. Und bei den ~480 Gilden Weltweit die ihn bis jetzt im 10er down haben, waren ganz sicher keine Randoms! Also troll mal bitte woanders Mr. "Ich hab den Guide gelesen und das Video geschaut, aber der Typ is ja sowas von lol-einfach".


----------



## Exid (13. Februar 2010)

der threadersteller ist ein kackbob oO


----------



## Bausch_Bulli (14. Februar 2010)

Exid schrieb:


> der threadersteller ist ein kackbob oO


ein geistreicher kommentar.....


----------



## todesstern (14. Februar 2010)

so ihr lappen 

Ihr wollt ne herausvorderung? ihr wollt euren skill nutzen müssen? ihr wollt den schwersten boss? könnt ihr haben bitte macht ICC im 25er Hardmode (hero) und dan bitte noch me son theart dan mit mimimi schwer mann regt mich son scheiss hier wieder auf! troll eh!!

danke ich habe fertig


----------



## Graustar (14. Februar 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> hat den wer schon im hero?



dieses dumme Hero Geschrei immer. Das gab es früher auch nicht. Da gab es Bosse und Spieler. Entweder man hatte Skill und konnte sie legen oder man war ein Movementkrüppel und hat sie nie zu Gesicht bekommen. 
Wenn der Boss einmal liegt, ist der Reiz weg. Da braucht man kein Hero mehr. Lieber sollte es wie früher sein das die Bosse einen gewissen Schwierigskeitgrad haben und dann kann man auch die Spieler unterscheiden. 
Ja das waren schöne Zeiten im Full T6 in der Haupstadt zu stehen um sich von den Bewegungslegastheniker Beneiden zu lassen.


----------



## Alwina (14. Februar 2010)

@Graustar 
/signed 

Und wenn ich mir hier so manche Kommentare anschaue sollten einige vielleicht besser ihr Alter aus dem Profil löschen , was man da so von 18 oder sogar 32 jährigen liest ist ja mehr als peinlich .


----------



## star-fire (14. Februar 2010)

Graustar schrieb:


> dieses dumme Hero Geschrei immer. Das gab es früher auch nicht. Da gab es Bosse und Spieler. Entweder man hatte Skill und konnte sie legen oder man war ein Movementkrüppel und hat sie nie zu Gesicht bekommen.
> Wenn der Boss einmal liegt, ist der Reiz weg. Da braucht man kein Hero mehr. Lieber sollte es wie früher sein das die Bosse einen gewissen Schwierigskeitgrad haben und dann kann man auch die Spieler unterscheiden.
> Ja das waren schöne Zeiten im Full T6 in der Haupstadt zu stehen um sich von den Bewegungslegastheniker Beneiden zu lassen.



Tja nur schade, dass das neueste Addon Lich King und nicht BC heisst...


----------



## Daryst (14. Februar 2010)

Ja die Poser wollen wieder ihr Ego pushen ! xD
Ich weiß ja nicht was daran so toll sein soll mit t6 darum zu stehen, zu BC war ich PvPler und die t6 Leute konnten in 90% der Fälle im PvP Gear was man sich schnell über Ehre holen konnte, einem nichtmal 10% Hp abziehen..die und Skill? Lachhaft, konnten nur ihre Rota drücken ausem Guide.Classic war schwer, aber schon übertrieben, zumindest was die Spieleranzahl angeht, ala AQ 40. @Graustar
Meine güte, das ist ein SPIEL, das tolle Ding zwischen euren Ohren ist kein Platzhalter, das darf man benutzen.
Wie kann man sich über sowas nur so aufregen, wenn ich ein anderes PC Spiel durchspiel, schrei ich auch nicht den Entwickler an...lol das ist zu einfach, das kann ja wer anders auch durchspielen...ja ich hab nur auf easy gespielt, wer auf leicht alles gemacht hat...muss es net nochmal machen, ist ja öde.

MfG

*flame on..thanks*


----------



## Nero223 (14. Februar 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> hat den wer schon im hero?




Auf der Aldor ist er schon im 25 hc down


----------



## Graustar (14. Februar 2010)

Daryst schrieb:


> Ja die Poser wollen wieder ihr Ego pushen ! xD
> Ich weiß ja nicht was daran so toll sein soll mit t6 darum zu stehen, zu BC war ich PvPler und die t6 Leute konnten in 90% der Fälle im PvP Gear was man sich schnell über Ehre holen konnte, einem nichtmal 10% Hp abziehen..die und Skill? Lachhaft, konnten nur ihre Rota drücken ausem Guide.Classic war schwer, aber schon übertrieben, zumindest was die Spieleranzahl angeht, ala AQ 40. @Graustar



Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen?
Ich kenne viele, unter anderen auch mich, die ohne dbm oder big wings gespielt haben. Es gab auch keine Ansagen im Ventrilo. Man achtete selber darauf welche Fähigkeit der Boss wirkte oder wo man stand. Selbst in Instanzen wie dem Schattenlabyrinth vor Murmur haben sich Movementkrüppel die Haare aus gerissen. Wenn du aber im PvP einen Pala spielst und dich Bubbeln kannst zum hoch Heilen dann versteh ich auch deine Aussage.


----------



## el-boom (14. Februar 2010)

Legends schrieb:


> Totebone ... ich glaub kaum dass du mit deinem Schami jemals den King zu sehen bekommst, also wie kannst du über den Fight urteilen, obwohl du ihn nie miterlebt hast ?!



seh ich auch so, beurteil doch sowas garnicht erst.

Viele hier schließen sich einfach der Meinung an: wow is zu casual etc etc..

erst Lichking legen, dann ein Urteil über den Kampf bilden.


----------



## Daryst (14. Februar 2010)

Zu Bc waren Palas net ganz so pralle im 1on1.
Es war Warlock,Schurke,Mage die ich gespielt habe, nur so zur Info.
Aber gespielt haben, interessant, scheint schwer geworden zu sein...*lach.
Aber darum geht es nicht, ich respektiere deine Meinung Graustar und 100% unrecht hast du auch nicht, muss ich ja auch zu geben.
Aber leider habe ich keine Zeit mehr, wegen Liebe liegt in der Luft im rl, wer mal auf den Kalender schaut^^

Also Nice day noch.

MfG


----------



## Totebone (14. Februar 2010)

TwistedTransistor schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass fast gar keiner Ahnung davon hat was der TE bemängelt!
> 
> Es ist nunmal die alleinige Aussagen Blizzards, die er bemängelt. Und er selbst muss gar nicht die Herrausforderung geschafft haben, um diese vergleichen zu können.
> Es ist nunmal so, das jetzt schon 11/12 down sind und das in nicht nich mal einer Woche. Da stellt sich mir die Frage: Wie lange haben Nihilum und Co für Saphiron zu
> ...



Genau das mein ich mehr nich <.< 

und zu Kel'Thuzad ich glaub das waren nur 5 gilden oder so die bis bc Naxx 40er Clear hatten


----------



## Shac (14. Februar 2010)

TwistedTransistor schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass fast gar keiner Ahnung davon hat was der TE bemängelt!
> 
> Es ist nunmal die alleinige Aussagen Blizzards, die er bemängelt. Und er selbst muss gar nicht die Herrausforderung geschafft haben, um diese vergleichen zu können.
> Es ist nunmal so, das jetzt schon 11/12 down sind und das in nicht nich mal einer Woche. Da stellt sich mir die Frage: Wie lange haben Nihilum und Co für Saphiron zu
> ...



es ist aber auch ein gewaltiger Unterschied zwischen heute und damals.

zu einem war eine Prequest nötig die teuer war und rüste mal 40 Mann mit sowas aus. Dazu kommt das damals Naxx ohne wenn und aber auf dem Ptr komplett angetest werden konnte und auch sofort komplett rauskam. Dazu war das alte Naxx noch mit wesentlich mehr Trash aufgefüllt. Wie siehts heute aus. Heute haste erst bis Saurfang alles gecleart da kam erstmal Seuchen viertel usw. Man könnte sagen die Elitegilden haben ICC schon bis auf Frostwing auf Farmstatus. Dazu kommt noch das sie mit besserem Equiq durchgestartet sind.

Also letztenendes stimmt Blizzards Aussage das der Lichkönig einer der schwersten Bosse ist. Aber weil Blizzard alles verzögert durch das freischalten kann man nicht mehr sagen ob man genauso schnell durch ist oder nicht.


----------



## Menthos (14. Februar 2010)

Ihr könnt auch nicht die alten Bosse mit den "neuen" vergleichen, Zeiten ändern sich, auch in WoW. WoW wurde halt Casual freundlicher gemacht, was ich gut finde. Ist jetzt wie in einem normalen PC Spiel, man kann die schwierigkeit auswählen (easy/) Normal - Hard. So ist für jeden was dabei, für die Leute die nicht in "Top Gilden" sind und auch vielleicht nicht so gut spielen können, aber es besteht eine chance darauf dass sie den Endboss vom Addon sehen und vielleicht auch bezwingen können (nicht so wie in classic und BC). Für alle die es schwerer möchten können in den Hero mode rein.

Und ganz nebenbei muss ich sagen dass mir der Arthas kampf sehr sehr gut gefällt (vom optischen her) und er brauch auch ziemlich lange, die erste Gilde die ihn gelegt hat, hat glaube ich 20 Minuten gedauert in dem Kampf bis er am Boden lag, das ist doch was.


----------



## Kezpa (14. Februar 2010)

naja betrachten wir es mal von der seite.....

früher waren 13 stärke denke ich ma ziemlich viel zu 60er zeiten oder 25 zm....wenn man sich heute die stats in dem equip anguckt und den dmg...das is krank....da wird teilweise 11-14k dps in nem raid gemacht....wieviel dps war zu classic zeiten high? vllt 1,5k? ich weiß es nicht spiele erst seit BC.....klar ist mit Low equip nen boss auf 60er niveau schwerer als mit high equip auf lvl 80....wenn ich mit lvl 5 4 mobs auf lvl 5 pulle sterb ich...wenn ich mit lvl 80 20 mobs auf lvl 80 pulle sterb ich nicht....je stärker und besser man ist desto einfacher werden die bosse auch....wer weiß wie lang ensidia und die ganzen top gilden schon spielen...die machen die ganzen bosse doch im Schlaf...die laufen längst alle mit 4 T10er rum bevor se den lichking gekillt hatten...die lesen sich alle zusammen die taktik durch besprechen die spielen am besten noch aufm Testserver den boss und alle anderen bosse an und lernen die kennen dann gehen se offi server und hauen die um...ich mein solche high gilden sind einfach unnormal...schon klar mit random lichking 10er down machen is schon bewundernswert...aber das werden nicht viele schaffen...da müssen schon 80% von denen sehr gut sein sonst wird des nix....ich sage immer der 10er modus sowie der 25er modus ist nur eine art aufwärmphase und ein vorgeschmack auf das was folgt..... HARDMODE...am Hardmode werden sich so manche spieler die zähne ausbeißen....im allgemeinen is WoW einfacher geworden kann ich mir gut vorstellen...war blizz wahrscheinlich alles a weng zu schwer und sowwas gab sicherlich paar beschwerden nerf hier nerf da und sowas...ja was soll man machen`?? wenn 8 millionen spieler schreien NERF BOSS und 2 millionen schreien boss is zu einfach...was wird blizz tun`? richtig...nerfen...blizz tut das was die spieler wollen bzw was sie für richtig halten...Es ist IHR Spiel...sie dürfen es so verändern wie sie es wollen....merkt euch das


----------



## Mithralurh (14. Februar 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> frisch 80? oO Stufe 80 Erfolg: 26. 11. 2008
> 
> Ich urteile da rüber weil sies die gröte Herrausforderung nennen und der LK schon mit random grps gelegt wird im 10er



hmm. vllt solltest deine stamm dann aufegeben und selbst rnd gehen? weil du immer noch am professor knappst und noch weeit von arthas entfernt bist. sooo lächerlich scheint er für dich ja dann doch nicht zu sein. 

es sei denn, natürlich das arsenal laggt.


----------



## Frozo (14. Februar 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> ne aber 11/12 nächste woche wird er wohl liegen



11/12'?!
soweit ich weiss liegt der professor im HM nochimmer nicht..


----------



## Ahramanyu (14. Februar 2010)

Frozo schrieb:


> 11/12'?!
> soweit ich weiss liegt der professor im HM nochimmer nicht..


Paragon hat ihn gelegt. Wie es auch zu erwarten war, stärkste Gilde im Moment.

Das schwierige am Lichkönig ist momentan um ehrlich zu sein nicht der Kampf selber, sondern genügend 80ger Charaktere hochzuleveln / bei Ebay einzukaufen, damit man seine schönen Versuche nicht vor Serverneustart rausgehauen hat. 
Momentan spielen wir kein MMO, welches rund um die Uhr verfügbar ist, sondern müssen uns damit zufrieden geben, dass Blizzard irgendwann den Cliffhanger abspielt und wir auf die nächste Episode warten müssen.


----------



## Selidia (14. Februar 2010)

Malokos schrieb:


> Vergleich es einmal mit MOlten Core oder so. die mögen inzwischen alt sein, aber wenn mans aufs Level bezieht waren diese wesentlich schwerer.




Früher gab es nur 1 Schwierigkeitsgrad.. heute 4


----------



## Mirmamirmo (14. Februar 2010)

hab noch nicht mal alle heros durch also was solls


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (14. Februar 2010)

also , wie lange gibts den lk im hero-modus jetzt schon? ich denke doch, über eine woche wirds schon sein, und trotzdem wurde er noch von keiner der top-gilden gelegt.

und wenn selbst top-gilden über eine woche zeit für den brauchen.. ja, denkt mal nach, wie lange eine normale gilde oder gar randoms für den brauchen werden.


----------



## SrpskiMacak (14. Februar 2010)

wieso waren die classic bosse den so schwer? hmmm weil sie teilweise verbuggt waren und unmöglich zu legen bis es gefixt wurde und vorallem weil man tausend raids machen musste bis man 40 leute feuer ressi frost ressi oder naturessi farmen musste.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (14. Februar 2010)

Ohje... also wenn man schon alte Encounter für Herraudfordernder hält als das was wir heute so vorgesetzt bekommen sollte man aber auch wissen wieso man das tut.

Richtig ist dass die Raids heutzutage schneller gecleared sind bzw. die Bosse weniger langes herumgewhipe erfordern. Allerdings liegt das mit nichten daran das sie leichter sind. 
Früher brauchte man 40 Leute die ihren Job verstehen, die Klassen hatten beiweiten weniger Werkzeuge zur Verfügung und es gab einfach auch equipabhängige Progressbremsen (Resi-equip z.B.)

Auch muss man bedenken das Gewisse Bossmechaniken die man erstmal Handlen musste heute bekannt sind(Cleave z.b.)
Während man damals bei jedweder neuen Bossmechanik das Rad erst mal neuerfinden musste kann man Heute oft von den Erfahrungen profitieren und ein Guide und sonstige Hilfen sind meist kurz nachdem der boss auf dem Testserver präsentiert wurde bereits im Netz zufinden.

Ich find das alles gar nicht lächerlich sondern eher unvermeidlich.


----------



## Shelong (14. Februar 2010)

Deadlift schrieb:


> AQ 40 Twin Emperors
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich meine... du fasst so ziemlich das zusammen worauf ich neben dem ganzen "Vorteil-durch-Equip"-Punkt hinaus will.

Natürlich ist es schwieriger 40 leute zu koodinieren, als 25 oder gar 10 Leute, aber was ändert es für den einzelnen ob ich 39 weitere oder 9 weitere dabei hab.
Was sich ändert ist ganz einfach: Ich hab 40 menschliche Quellen für Fehler, 25 oder eben nur 10.
Für mich selbst und am schwierigkeitsgrad mich persönlich betreffend ändert sich nichts. 
Wenn ICH eine Quote habe, bei der ich in 10 Boss-Trys genau 1 fatalen Fehler mache und das dem Schnitt meiner Raidgilde entspricht, dann haben wir im 10er eine Erfolgsquote von 1:1 im 25er 1:2,5 und im 40er 1:4. Das ist eine durch menschliche Fehler bedingte Erfolgsquote, hat aber an sich wenig, mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad eines Encounters zu tun.
Beispiel:
Stand'N'nuke-Fight, Boss hat 1 Fähigkeit bei der er unter 1 Person eine Voidzone zaubert, aus der man 3 Sekunden hat rauszulaufen, wenn man das nicht tut sterben alle.
10er: 10 Mio HP
25er: 25 Mio HP
40er: 40 Mio HP
Der Boss ist total simpel und für mich persönlich ist die Aufgabe, die ich als DD zu bewältigen habe schnell definiert. Die Aufgabe ändert sich in den verschiedenen Modi nicht. Man könnte also sagen: Er ist, egal in welchem Modus, gleich schwer. Trotzdem wird man öfter in der 40 Mann version whipen, weil es mehr Leute statistischer Weise verkacken. 

Klar! Classic-Raider haben einfach aus Masse an Leuten öfter gefailed an entsprechenden Bossfights, aber waren die Aufgaben, die jeder einzelne bewältigen musste desshalb schwieriger? Ich denke nicht.

Nahezu sämtliche Bossmechaniken, die irgendwann mal entwickelt wurden, sind doch irgendwann wieder aufgegriffen worden.


----------



## ÜberNoob (14. Februar 2010)

Völlig OP, aber ich muss meinen Senf auchmal dazu tun. Dieser Threat ist ein perfektes Abbild der Community in WoW.

Einer sagt was, <zynsim> was sich unverschämterweise auch noch gegen Blizzard richtet </zynism> und es kommen NULL sachliche Antworten.

Alles was kommt ist 
"Boar alta du noop, hör auf zu whine und cancel den Account!"
"Dein kack-schami hat den LK ja noch nichma down!"
"Ey maaan, der hat 100M, wo ist datt denn einfach??"
etc.


----------



## ÜberNoob (14. Februar 2010)

Shelong schrieb:


> Wenn ICH eine Quote habe, bei der ich in 10 Boss-Trys genau 1 fatalen Fehler mache und das dem Schnitt meiner Raidgilde entspricht, dann haben wir im 10er eine Erfolgsquote von 1:1 im 25er 1:2,5 und im 40er 1:4. Das ist eine durch menschliche Fehler bedingte Erfolgsquote, hat aber an sich wenig, mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad eines Encounters zu tun.



der einzige fatale Fehler war deiner, dauernd Mathe zu schwänzen.

bei deinen 10% hast du 
bei 10 Mann eine 35% Chance das es klappt ohne das jemand nen Fehler macht,
bei 25 Mann 7,2% und 40 Mann gerade noch 1,47%


----------



## ÜberNoob (14. Februar 2010)

Shelong schrieb:


> Wenn ICH eine Quote habe, bei der ich in 10 Boss-Trys genau 1 fatalen Fehler mache und das dem Schnitt meiner Raidgilde entspricht, dann haben wir im 10er eine Erfolgsquote von 1:1 im 25er 1:2,5 und im 40er 1:4. Das ist eine durch menschliche Fehler bedingte Erfolgsquote, hat aber an sich wenig, mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad eines Encounters zu tun.



der einzige fatale Fehler war deiner, dauernd Mathe zu schwänzen.

bei deinen 10% hast du 
bei 10 Mann eine 35% Chance das es klappt ohne das jemand nen Fehler macht,
bei 25 Mann 7,2% und 40 Mann gerade noch 1,47%


----------



## Braamséry (14. Februar 2010)

Kinq_Alexx schrieb:


> also , wie lange gibts den lk im hero-modus jetzt schon? ich denke doch, über eine woche wirds schon sein, und trotzdem wurde er noch von keiner der top-gilden gelegt.
> 
> und wenn selbst top-gilden über eine woche zeit für den brauchen.. ja, denkt mal nach, wie lange eine normale gilde oder gar randoms für den brauchen werden.



Die mussten die neue ID abwarten um ihn im HM zu tryne, bzw alles vorher legen. Das hat net lang gedauert. Paragon tryed seit Freitag. Sprich sie haben 2 Tage für 11HMs gebraucht. Schwer oder?...

Die tryen heute also den dritten Tag. Wenn der in dieser ID liegen sollte wäre es peinlich. Dann wären das nämlich max 13 Trys gewesen (weiß nu, weil ich net spiele, welche beiden Bosse es waren. Aber man hatte für die zusammen 15 Trys. Meine es waren 2, bleiben also maximal 13. Wenn der Suechenlord einer war, werden es wohl weniger sein. Sprich, wenn er liegt wäre das mehr als peinlich. Dann lag der nur net gestern, weil man eben net die ganze Zeit probieren konnte.


----------



## ÜberNoob (14. Februar 2010)

Kinq_Alexx schrieb:


> also , wie lange gibts den lk im hero-modus jetzt schon? ich denke doch, über eine woche wirds schon sein, und trotzdem wurde er noch von keiner der top-gilden gelegt.
> 
> und wenn selbst top-gilden über eine woche zeit für den brauchen.. ja, denkt mal nach, wie lange eine normale gilde oder gar randoms für den brauchen werden.



zwei wochen? an MC haben sich Top-gilden Monatelang die Zähne ausgebissen. so "grösste Herausforderung" kann's dann ja nicht sein


----------



## Yorra (14. Februar 2010)

Totebone...schon lustig wie du hier behauptest du hättest 11/12 Down...vlt isses nur dein Twink aber laut Armory hast du Prof., Rat,Blutkönigin,Frostschwingen im 10er nich mal down...von 25er brauchma gar nich anfangen...
Für mich sind deine Aussagen sehr lächerlich und so... du gehörst meiner meinung in die Sparte : selbst noch nicht mal gesehen aber hier rumlabern wie einfach der Content ja ist... vlt solltest erstmal schauen, dass du mal die anderen Bosse legst bevor du hier deinen senf abgibst....für mich bist du Epic fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diclonii (14. Februar 2010)

Irgendwie erweckt es bei mir den Anschein das ziemlich viele Spieler danach schreien den Schwierigkeitsgrad der Raid Instanzen immenses zu erhöhen, obwohl sie selbst nicht mal annähernd alle Bosse im NM, geschweige HM gelegt haben etc.
Was wollt ihr eigentlich? Wollt ihr wie zu classic andauernd hinterher hinken und den größten Inhalt und Geschehnisse der Instanzen aus Guides und Videos sehen, oder wollt ihrs selbst erleben?
Ich selbst hab zu Classic nicht alles gesehen, AQ40 gerade vor Naxx release die Twins gelegt, C'Thun hab ich persönlich nie gesehen, und Naxx 5 Bosse gelegt bevor alle keine lust mehr hatten weil BC vor der Tür stand und der Aufwand für die ITEMS sich eh nicht mehr gelohnt hat und wir waren schon eine der Top 5 Gilden auf der Ally-Seite - nichtmal unsere Server beste Gilde hat damals Kelthuzad geschweige sein PeT gesehen.
Mir isses lieber wenn alle Spieler die möglichkeit haben den Inhalt SELBST zu erleben, nicht nur gefühlte 10% der Server Population.
Freuen wir uns lieber das Blizzard versucht die Instanzen abwechlungsreich zu gestalten und innovative Ideen mit einfließen lässt, stattdessen Bossfights auf Tank and Spank und Movement krippeleien aufzubauen, denn genau das waren se früher alle ( Ausnahmen gibts immer ).

Ich find NM und HM total genial, endlich habe ich und meine Kollegen die möglichkeit alles zu sehen, bzw mehr zu sehen wie damals, und das ohne Stundenlang vorm Rechner zu verbringen und 4x mal inner Woche zu raiden.
Was sinnvoller wäre Raid Instanzen bzw Instanzen allg wieder mit Vor-Q zu versogen, bzw einer Q Reihe, würde man mit Cataclysm gut hinbekommen mit der Phaseing Technologie.
Oder Gear-Stats-Boss Verhältnisse weiter anpassen. Und es sollte nich wie zzt alles auf dieses Markenfarmen für Sets hinauslaufen, da gibts doch bestimmt noch andere möglichkeiten die man einbauen könnte um ein gutes Raidequip zu erhalten.
Wichtig wäre es Verschiedene, aber von den Stats her vergleichbare Sets einzubauen, die sich minimal von den Werten unterscheiden, dafür andere Designs haben - und kein Model Recycling mehr, wir wollen alle neues sehen, oder sie bauen eine Funktion ein ähnlich wie in HdRO oder das Umfärben von Rüssi ala GW Aion oder WAR - damit auch die Nörgelei aufhört das jeder mit dem selben Equip rumläuft und alle gleich aussehen.
Man kanns zwar nich komplett verhindern das einer den anderen gleicht aber wenigtens minimieren, den zzt haben halt alle das selbe Equip wenn es nur das eine Set gibt.

Blizzard sollte nich immer wieder das selbe durchkaufen, NM und HM waren eine tolle Idee, jetzt sollten sie noch mehr Ideen der Spieler verwirklichen, wie zb keine Klassennerf/v/s mehr bzw diesen Hybriden kram, ich will wieder das jede Klasse invidiuell ist, und Spieler anpassbare Skillungen, ich will nich die 3 TOP Skillungen, ich will so spielen wie es mir spaß macht, und nicht gleich als Oberbob abgestempelt werden weil ich nen anderen Spielstyle hab und ne andere Skillung und dadurch 50 dps weniger fahre oder 200 weniger heale.
Und bitte entfernt die Arena, oder macht PVP only skills, aber was wichtig ist, wenn schon das Open PVP konzept nicht aufglüht, was übrigens nich nur bei WOW so ist, dann sollten sie wieder geniale PVP Schlachtfelder einbauen, am besten wieder etwas geniales wie AV - da konnte man es sich auch erlauben am WE in nem 6 Stunden Kampf verwickelt zu sein.

Das Spiel soll spaß machen und nich teilweise weitere Arbeit wie zu Classic fordern, davon hab ich genug.


----------



## Super PePe (14. Februar 2010)

wie ist das mit dem was man "sagt" und was tatsächlich "wahr " ist: lfm dd only 6k+ dps ... schaut man dann aufs recount: sind 3 eventuell bei 6k+, der Rest unter oder weit unter 6k. So etwas nennt sich "Werbung" und wie bekannt hält sie kaum das was sie verspricht. Sie muss nur funktionieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Februar 2010)

Hab mich auch mitm Kumpel gestern um 22 uhr beim Rauchen unterhalten. Er hat Arthas im 10er gelegt (er war Tank) Er sagt, Arthas wäre nicht schwer. Nur diese Unglaubliche Anzahl an Leben (27 000 000 hp iwas) wäre etwas das einen Ansatzweise ins Schwitzen bringen würde. Es kommt einem vor als würde man einen normalen Mob mit 27 Millionen Life runterkloppen der dann nen Text spricht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Algalon in Ulduar war da schon schwerer, wir wurden uns einig das Ulduar einfach der beste Raid ever ist ^^


Ps: Er fand Sindragosa ist schwerer als Arthas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## normansky (14. Februar 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das Problem ist es ja nicht, einen Boss einfach nur schwer zu machen.


Wäre vlt. mal sinnvoll eine Meinung zu posten und nicht nur so ein Larifari.... (wie immer)

Ob man es nun als "schwer" oder "anspruchsvoll" bezeichnet, spielt doch keinerlei Rolle!

Fakt ist, das diese Aussage völlig falsch ist!


----------



## T3rm1n4tor (14. Februar 2010)

Also ich denke, da er schon von rnd Raids 10er besiegt wird, dass zum beispiel *Ragnaros* oder die anderen Weltbosse viel viel schwerer waren. Weiterhin musste man sie auch *mit 40-Mann* legen*!!!* Und für manche zum beispiel den Donnerfürst musste man noch ewig lange Quests machen. LK größte Herausforderung ever? Niemals. Bye.


----------



## loWnl1337 (14. Februar 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> frisch 80? oO Stufe 80 Erfolg: 26. 11. 2008
> 
> Ich urteile da rüber weil sies die gröte Herrausforderung nennen und der LK schon mit random grps gelegt wird im 10er




hdf man laber keinen müll mit randoms kommt man netmal bis... prof


----------



## Shac (14. Februar 2010)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> Völlig OP, aber ich muss meinen Senf auchmal dazu tun. Dieser Threat ist ein perfektes Abbild der Community in WoW.
> 
> Einer sagt was, <zynsim> was sich unverschämterweise auch noch gegen Blizzard richtet </zynism> und es kommen NULL sachliche Antworten.
> 
> ...



Da haste aber zum Teil schwer zusammengekürzt. Es stimmt doch das man net sagen kann Arthas ist einfach wenn man noch im Seuchenviertel steckt. Wenn man dann noch sagt Classic war schwerer stimmt so auch nicht. In Classic haste Resizeug gebraucht, du hattest 40 Mann unter einem Hut und musstest noch aufpassen wer im raid drinne ist. Heutzutage sparst du sehr viel Zeit um nen Boss zu legen weil du schonmal nicht auf Resiequiq angewiesen bist. Dazu das nur noch 25 Mann bzw. 10 Mann in der Gruppe sind hast du wiederum bessere Chancen auszuweichen und co.

Ich sage das Arthas was drauf hat und sicherlich einer der schwersten Bosse wird. Wir haben erst zwei Trys beim Professor gehabt im 10er weil bei Modermiene viel schief laufen kann wenn man Pech hat(unser allgemein Pech ist das fast so gut wie nie was für Tanks droppt und diese vom Equiq dem Rest deutlich hinterherhinkt).

Aber die Frage des TEs kann man heutzutage nicht mehr beantworten. Dafür hat sich zuviel verändert und das selbe gilt auch für Cataclysm. Die Inis dort werden wiederum völlig anders ablaufen weil sich sehr viel verändert.
Alleine bei den T-Sets sieht man die Änderung. Früher war das T-Set ein Hybridset und heute gibts 3 souveräne Sets. Früher hatte man eine Tankklasse,eine Mainheilerklasse, 2 Supporter und der Rest war DD. Heutzutage können alle Klassen was und jeder liefert Support.

kurzum nicht die Bosse sind einfacher sondern das Spielkonzept an sich ist einfacher.

Edit: Ausserdem isses ne Frechheit vom TE Blizz anzugreifen mit der Begründung das sie lügen und dann macht ers selbst. Arthas im 10er rdm down sagt er und unsere beste Gilde vom Server hatte ihn gestern zum ersten mal gelegt. Die meisten Randomgruppen schaffen es ja mit ach und Krach an Saurfang vorbei und kommen dann im Seuchenviertel net einen Boss weiter. Ich bezweifel mal stark das überhaupt ein Raid (ausser die Elitegilden) ICC an einem Tag cleart.


----------



## rocksor (14. Februar 2010)

Pfefi schrieb:


> Ich geh mal davon aus du hast ihn schon mit links gelegt



Ob er ihn mit links gelegt hat oder nicht, das interessiert doch hier keinen. Tatsache ist, dass wenn ein Boss zum release Tag down geht ( zwar von einer Top-Gilde ), dieser garantiert nicht der "schwerste Boss den es in World of Warcraft je gab " sein kann. Gab schon Bosse die länger gestanden sind. 

@TE kannst du das Interview hier mal linken? Wär nett.


----------



## Shintuargar (14. Februar 2010)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> zwei wochen? an MC haben sich Top-gilden Monatelang die Zähne ausgebissen. so "grösste Herausforderung" kann's dann ja nicht sein




Aha...aber warum haben sie das? Keiner hatte - weil es die erste Raiderfahrung in dem Spiel war - nur den blassesten Schimmer. Viele haben auch nicht groß das T0-Set gefarmt, sondern sind, sobald 40 Mann zusammen waren, da rein. Haben Content gespielt, für den sie laut Blizzard eigentlich noch nicht bereit waren. Wenn dann der Tank bei Garr also dauernd umfällt, weil er an sich das entsprechende Gear noch nicht hat und die Heiler auch nicht, dann wiped man dauernd. Aber ist der Boss an sich damit anspruchsvoller? Na klar kann man auch auf diese Weise den Content spielen. Über die Items, die man sich farmen/craften musste, um bei Ragnaros überhaupt eine Chance zu haben, will ich gar nicht mehr nachdenken. Selbst Nefarian ist schneller gefallen (klar, die Leute wussten nun in etwa, was auf sie zukommt), obwohl auch dieser durch diese 15 Minuten Pause zwischen jedem Versuch künstlich gestreckt wurde.

Wie ist es heute? Raids, die PdOK 25 Items tragen, die teilweise immer noch besser sind als das was in ICC 25 droppt, beschweren sich drüber, dass ICC 25 normal so einfach ist, obwohl sie Bosse legen, der für einen geringeren Ausrüstungsstand designed sind. Und die Fanboys dieser Raids plappern es nach, obwohl sie selbst noch nicht mal an Saurfang vorbei sind. Und klar gibt es jetzt wieder Raids, die fast alle HM durch haben, aber die sind nunmal nicht der Maßstab. Wenn Blizzard den Schwierigkeitsgrad nach diesen Leuten ausrichten würde, würde der Großteil von uns noch nicht einmal mit Naxxramas Stufe 80 durch sein.

Das ist auch das Problem, Anub im 25er Heroic ist m.E. der schwerste Boss aktuell (arthas im Heroic kann ich nicht beurteilen) und das größte T9 ist dort erreichbar, welches besser als das kleine T10 ist. Leute, die diesen Content also mit links spielen, werden im normalen ICC 25 keine Probleme bekommen und relativ schnell an die normalen Arthas Items kommen, die wiederum zusammen bei den Hardmodes helfen. Davon ist aber der Durchschnittsraider meilenweit entfernt. Den im Umkehrschluss müsste das bedeuten, die Durchschnittsraids müssten ähnlich perfektioniert laufen wie die Proraids, die jetzt schon alles legen. Da gibt es aber zuviele limitierende Faktoren. Denn Proraids können sich u.a. die Besten Spieler raussuchen, ein Normalraid muss mit dem klarkommen, was er da hat. Man sieht ja schon auf einer Fraktionsseite, der erfolgreichste Raid hat selten Zuwachsprobleme und bekommt über kurz oder lang die besser spielenden...


----------



## Malokos (14. Februar 2010)

Kezpa schrieb:


> ...die lesen sich alle zusammen die taktik durch besprechen die spielen am besten noch aufm Testserver den boss und alle anderen bosse an und lernen die kennen dann gehen se offi server und hauen die um...



Epicfail: Wer bitte schreibt die Taktik wenn nicht die Topgilden die ihn als erstes killen?
Wie sollen sie den Boss auf dem Testserver killen, wenn er da nicht freigeschlaten ist?
Wie bekommensie das bessere T10 ohne die bosse down zu haben?

Das sind so fragen die ich mir bei deinem Post gestellt hab.


----------



## gerome234 (14. Februar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Die mussten die neue ID abwarten um ihn im HM zu tryne, bzw alles vorher legen. Das hat net lang gedauert. Paragon tryed seit Freitag. Sprich sie haben 2 Tage für 11HMs gebraucht. Schwer oder?...
> 
> Die tryen heute also den dritten Tag. Wenn der in dieser ID liegen sollte wäre es peinlich. Dann wären das nämlich max 13 Trys gewesen (weiß nu, weil ich net spiele, welche beiden Bosse es waren. Aber man hatte für die zusammen 15 Trys. Meine es waren 2, bleiben also maximal 13. Wenn der Suechenlord einer war, werden es wohl weniger sein. Sprich, wenn er liegt wäre das mehr als peinlich. Dann lag der nur net gestern, weil man eben net die ganze Zeit probieren konnte.



Wieso wäre es peinlich? Normalsterbliche, die nicht 24 Stunden am Tag spielen können, werden den Lichkönig vielleicht nicht mal bis Cataclysm schaffen. Allgemein beurteilen die Leute den Schwierigkeitsgrad nach Topgilden. Die werden dafür bezahlt von Sponsoren etc. man könnte sagen es ist ihr Beruf zu Raiden! Die haben genug Zeit und Raiden. Aber ja, bleibt alle im Glauben, dass der Lichkönig zu einfach ist. Auch wenn ihr ihn noch nicht gesehen habt.

PS: Ich hab erst das erste Viertel down, weil ich zurzeit einfach keine Zeit habe und erst vor einem Monat geraidet habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matress (14. Februar 2010)

Was war denn sonst die größte Herausforderung in WoW?
Wenn ich da an Ragnaros denke der um einiges leichter als Emalon oder Koralon ist.
Oder Nefarian der im Vergleich zu Malygos ein Witz ist.
Illidan Sturmgrimm der im Gegensatz zu Yogg-Saron auch ziemlich einfach war.


----------



## Thoor (14. Februar 2010)

Wenn Blizz die Bosse so konstruieren würde das nur die 10% "Top Gilden" sie legen könnten würden die restlichen 90% rumheulen, was ist Blizz jetzt lieber, 10% oder 90%?


----------



## Tamîkus (14. Februar 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Hab ma gerade dieses Fall des Lichkönig Interview auf Deutsch gelesen und da is mir was aufgefallen auf die Frage:
> 
> ...



der king ist net die gröste herausforderung die es gibt das hab ich bemerkt als am patchday gleich wolrd first news kamen und mir geal ob ohr alle hardmode vernart sein auf hardmode werden in eh nur die ober pro gilden sehen und vl töten der gröste raid boss dene s gab ist immer nOch KJ er hat den lichkönig schlieslich erschafen und wäre er durch den sonnenbrunen gelatscht wär azeroth ein asche haufen für den brauchten sk gaming und andere gilden länger als für arthas


----------



## Tamîkus (14. Februar 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Hab ma gerade dieses Fall des Lichkönig Interview auf Deutsch gelesen und da is mir was aufgefallen auf die Frage:
> 
> ...



der king ist net die gröste herausforderung die es gibt das hab ich bemerkt als am patchday gleich wolrd first news kamen und mir geal ob ohr alle hardmode vernart sein auf hardmode werden in eh nur die ober pro gilden sehen und vl töten der gröste raid boss dene s gab ist immer nOch KJ er hat den lichkönig schlieslich erschafen und wäre er durch den sonnenbrunen gelatscht wär azeroth ein asche haufen für den brauchten sk gaming und andere gilden länger als für arthas


----------



## cortez338 (14. Februar 2010)

Also in den letzten Tagen kommen nur Threads die vollkommen sinnfrei sind-.-
Vorallem nervt es wenn sowelche Aussagen kommen die den Lichking nichtmal gesehen haben.Ich habe ihn zwar auch nicht gesehen aber ich mach auch nicht solche Aussagen.
Also entweder nur über Sachen schreiben von denen ihr Ahnung habt oder benutzt doch zumindest die Sufu und versucht nicht diese mit allen Mitteln zu ignorieren.

Danke euch ^^


----------



## Lari (14. Februar 2010)

Nach wievielen Tagen war denn Sunwell clear? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadlift (14. Februar 2010)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> der einzige fatale Fehler war deiner, dauernd Mathe zu schwänzen.
> 
> bei deinen 10% hast du
> bei 10 Mann eine 35% Chance das es klappt ohne das jemand nen Fehler macht,
> bei 25 Mann 7,2% und 40 Mann gerade noch 1,47%



Dankje well... =)



Shelong schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es schwieriger 40 leute zu koodinieren, als 25 oder gar 10 Leute, aber was ändert es für den einzelnen ob ich 39 weitere oder 9 weitere dabei hab.
> Was sich ändert ist ganz einfach: Ich hab 40 menschliche Quellen für Fehler, 25 oder eben nur 10.
> Für mich selbst und am schwierigkeitsgrad mich persönlich betreffend ändert sich nichts.


Das ist leider genau die Denkweise die ich im Raid nicht brauchen kann.
"Ich muss ja nur stur meine DPS fahren was die anderen treiben ist mir egal."

Meld dich nochmal wenn du mal im Classic Content Raidlead warst und vergleiche es mit Raidlead heute.


Shelong schrieb:


> Der Boss ist total simpel und für mich persönlich ist die Aufgabe, die ich als DD zu bewältigen habe schnell definiert. Die Aufgabe ändert sich in den verschiedenen Modi nicht. Man könnte also sagen: Er ist, egal in welchem Modus, gleich schwer. Trotzdem wird man öfter in der 40 Mann version whipen, weil es mehr Leute statistischer Weise verkacken.


Wieder falsch...

Du kannst im 10er 25er 40er nicht gleich spielen.
Normalerweise musst du im 40er weit mehr auf deine Aggro aufpassen, Movement etc.

Ich muss dir nach der Aussage leider unterstellen dass du niemals AQ 40 warst, denn sonst würdest du dieses Argument nicht bringen.
Twin Emperors AQ 40, Eredar Twins Sunwell , Faction Champions 10er / 25er => Himmelweiter Unterschied.

Gibt Gilden die haben auf 70 mit 40 Mann in den random Raids in AQ 40 die Zwillinge nicht besiegt, selbst auf 80 mit nem 25er sind die knackig.


Shelong schrieb:


> Klar! Classic-Raider haben einfach aus Masse an Leuten öfter gefailed an entsprechenden Bossfights, aber waren die Aufgaben, die jeder einzelne bewältigen musste desshalb schwieriger? Ich denke nicht.
> 
> Nahezu sämtliche Bossmechaniken, die irgendwann mal entwickelt wurden, sind doch irgendwann wieder aufgegriffen worden.


Es geht nicht um die Mechaniken.

99% der Mechaniken die z.B. mit ZA eingeführt worden sind sind nun Standardprogramm der Raidbosse, damals waren einige neu, einige auch bereits verwurstet.
Früher gab es aber einfach den Arschloch Faktor.

Auch wenn deine Gruppe perfekt spielt, wenn irgendetwas an der Mechanik dumm lief, konntest du so gut sein wie du wolltest, es wurde unweigerlich ein Wipe.
(Teile davon waren sogar noch in Kara/ZA spürbar, wurden aber sehr schnell weggenerft)
Damals kam dann aber nicht mit dem nächsten Patch der Bossnerf, ich weiß sogar noch wie damals der Aufschrei durch die raidende Community ging als Ragnaros generft wurde.

Damals warst du schlicht noch wer wenn du den Content bezwungen hast, und alles was diesen Erfolg schmälerte wurde verachtet.
Heute fangen die Leute an im ICC 10er rnd Leue mit ICC Gear und Erfahrung zu fordern.

Früher war jemand mit blauem T0.5 raidfertig und schon dafür kamen Wispers wie lange man dafür gebraucht hat.
Ein Warri T3 im BG, brauchst ned meinen dass dem irgendeiner nicht zugehört hätte.

Aber mal *back to topic*

Der TE hat Recht mit seiner Aussage, schlicht und einfach.
Aber was solls, ich spiel das Spiel nicht weil ich so toll finde was Blizzard mir oktruieren will, 
sondern weil ich Spaß dran habe mit den Leuten die ich nun seit Jahren kenne jeden Sonntag 4 Std durch nen Raid zu ziehen und an den Erfolgen zu wachsen.

Sobald mir das in der Form ein anderes MMO bietet, kannst aber davon ausgehen dass ich dahin bin.
(Und ja ich habe einige durch)


----------

